# Rolex 24 Hour Wrap Up with over 400 pictures!



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

The Rolex 24 hour race at Daytona is iconic and the 2012 running was made even more special given that it marked the 50th running of the endurance race. I had a chance to finally attend the race and I have to say it was an amazing experience that you should all try to experience at some point. It is especially great if you go for full access including the garage area where you can immerse yourself into the entire experience.



This year's race featured entries from numerous manufacturers including two BMW powered prototypes entered by Chip Ganassi Racing with Felix Sabates. The number 02 car was driven by Dixon / Franchitti / McMurray / Montoya and the number 01 car was piloted by Hand / Pruett / Rahal / Rojas. Finally a third prototype was entered by 50+Predator/Alegra and driven by Defoor / Forbes-Robinson / Johnson / Pace / de Quesada



The GT class was headlined by two BMW M3s from Turner Motorsport featuring a star studded line-up including Auberlen / Dalla Lana / Marsal / Muller / Werner in the number 93 BMW M3 and Auberlen / Dalla Lana / Johnson / Muller / Said set up to take laps in the number 94.



This race did not end as well for BMW with each team facing struggles throughout the race. It looked like the Chip Ganassi Racing number 01 car was set to contend for the win until gear box issues brought the car to pit road with just over an hour to go. After replacing the gearbox and re-entering the race, the 01 came out in sixth place - now down four laps to the leader.



The GT entrants powered by BMW also faced problems through the 24 hour race with the number 93 Turner Motorsport M3 taking 16th in class and the number 94 car setting in the garage with engine issues after an early exit from the race.



The Rolex 24 is a very different experience than any other race and it is a testament to a race team's ability to bring a solid car to the track and deal with any adversity as it arises throughout the race. If you are a race fan, do yourself a favor and take the trip next year to Daytona for the Rolex 24 hour race - you will have a great time.



Go see the two galleries of pictures from the race at the following links:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-photos/29/Daytona-Rolex-24-50th-1/ - 243 Photos
http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-photos/30/Daytona-Rolex-24-50th-2/ - 243 Photos


----------

